
New Microscope Collects Dynamic Images of the Molecules that Animate Life - ColinWright
http://www.hhmi.org/news/new-microscope-collects-dynamic-images-molecules-animate-life
======
b0b0b0b
[http://www.hhmi.org/news/new-microscope-collects-dynamic-
ima...](http://www.hhmi.org/news/new-microscope-collects-dynamic-images-
molecules-animate-life)

[http://vimeo.com/user33367262/videos/](http://vimeo.com/user33367262/videos/)

~~~
dang
Since that announcement is (a) a more original source, (b) arguably more
substantive, and (c) doesn't have a breathy title, we changed the url to it
from [http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-
science/wp/20...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-
science/wp/2014/10/23/weeks-after-winning-a-nobel-prize-for-his-microscope-
eric-betzig-just-revolutionized-microscopy-again/).

~~~
chrisBob
The HHMI page is still a press release. The peer reviewed article is published
in Science here:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/346/6208/1257998](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/346/6208/1257998)

I am surprised that the paper is not linked in the press release.

------
jamesli
Amazing! This will greatly advance the research in some biomedical fields,
like neural and glia development, etc. I wish I had the microscopes when i was
doing researches in biomedicine.

------
x1798DE
Wow, effusive. Personally, I would probably choose to wait more than 1 day
before seeing if a given paper has "revolutionized" an industry.

~~~
lotsofmangos
Have you looked through the videos?

I like microscope tech and have been following a little some of the structured
light stuff. With this, frankly, I now need new pants.

------
ajcarpy2005
Are they using imagine recognition/prediction to help resolve the outline and
depth perception of complex molecular structures?

------
gchokov
He must be having a lot of fun.

